# Fisher 3 plug plow



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I'm looking for a Fisher 3 plug straight blade plow 8ft ideally but will consider all 7.5ft - 9ft. I have a 8.6ft mm1 ez v that needs work I can trade plus cash


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where r u located?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Putnam county NY, will travel a bit.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Have you looked on Facebook marketplace? There are few people in that area. I also know of a guy in Bethel NY if not too far.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Bought a plow home today, I appreciate the help


----------

